
A Chinese Casino Has Conquered a Piece of America - kurthr
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-02-15/a-chinese-company-has-conquered-a-piece-of-america
======
msie
Ok, not continental America as most would know it but an island way, way out
there. A somewhat sensationalist title. What they really want you to think is:
"China is conquering America".

~~~
msie
And by conquering, they mean: influence with money.

